# Calvin's Institutes on CD?



## turmeric (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone heard of this? My mom might be interested.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 20, 2009)

John Calvin Collection Overview - AGES Software


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 21, 2009)

Theology - CD Sets

Scroll down to Calvin's Institutes.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Poimen (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry Meg did you mean audio cds? I put up a link for a Calvin CD-ROM. If you want audio click on Michael's link.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Mar 21, 2009)

SermonAudio.com - Sermons on calvin's institutes

You could burn these.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 26, 2009)

Gesetveemet said:


> SermonAudio.com - Sermons on calvin's institutes
> 
> You could burn these.




These are great! I have them on my ipod, and am currently listening to them.. it is one thing to read the Institutes and another thing to listen to them being read to you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you! I know someone that listens to books, instead of reading them (quite a few of my extended family are dyslexic).


----------



## MW (Mar 26, 2009)

Gesetveemet said:


> You could burn these.



Imagine what that would have sounded like to a 16th century man.


----------



## Michael (Mar 26, 2009)




----------

